# Coming Soon



## Ian Whates (Jan 24, 2009)

Coming soon from NewCon Press... _The Gift of Joy_ (he says, hoping the image has successfully attached)


----------



## Pyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice cover, Ian...

Who's the book by, again?...

Seriously, you must be bubbling with suppressed glee now...hope it's a massive hit!


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, wow, that picture looks _very_ cool. And the book is called The Gift of Joy? Interesting...


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Michael & Chris. 

Yes, Michael, _The Gift of Joy_. It's actually a collection of my own short stories -- eighteen of them in all, five original to the collection and thirteen previously published in various venues, including both pieces that appeared in the science journal _Nature _and the title story, which was shortlisted for last year's BSFA Award.

The cover, incidentally, is by the incredibly talented Vincent (Vinny) Chong, winner of the BFS Award for best artwork for the past two years.

The book is due to be released at this year's Eastercon in Bradford.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 26, 2009)

That is a fantastic cover!


----------



## Omphalos (Jan 26, 2009)

That is a great cover.  Makes me think of some kind of cybernetic zombie.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great, Ian!

You say it's going to be launched at Eastercon in Bradford. Have you got a website for that? I looked on the Cons and Events thread, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 5, 2009)

Ian,

Sorry - I shouldn't be so lazy! I googled it, and the website for Eastercon 2009, for anyone else whose interest was piqued by Ian's post, is:

Eastercon LX 2009

Looks really interesting!


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, Patrick, I missed your post or I would have responded.

Yes, Eastercon is always worth going to. In addition to the Guests of Honour, who this year include Tim Powers and Jon Courtenay Grimwood (who, coincidentally, has sent me a very nice endorsement for the back of _The Gift of Joy_), there are always a lot of other authors there, not to mention publishers, agents and other industry figures.

This year, for example, I know that Kim Newman, Robert Rankin, Ian Watson, Liz Williams, Paul McAuley, Eric Brown, Tony Ballantyne, Jaine Fenn, Michael Cobley, Farah Mendlesihn, Dave Langford and John Jarrold are all intending to be there, and doubtless others besides. 

So it promises to be pretty lively around the bars! 

Thanks too to Teresa, Patrick and Omphalos for your positive comments on the cover.


----------

